# adopted pound puppy is filthy, cannot bathe, can i shave?



## sepeters (Jan 4, 2013)

Good morning, all!
I have a question, which I cannot seem to find info for online and would appreciate any advice/suggestions!
I brought a mini schnoodle home from the pound two days ago, and she is a perfect fit for the family, except she is filthy! Her hair is long and wavy and slightly matted. She smells like a homeless person and is leaving...erm, a signature smell and residue everywhere she touches. She was spayed the day i brought her home and has dissolvable stitches, so I cannot give her a bath. I tried to clean her gently with damp cloths, but she is so dirty this is only making it worse and increasing the stink! I am afraid dry shampoo would only make it worse too. Thoughts?
Would it be a bad idea to shave her hair? I was thinking maybe 1/2 inch all over ( like a puppy cut) and it looks like she initially had a teddy bear around the face, but i'd like to trim the hair around her mouth and eyes with scissors to get it clean and out of her face. I won't be able to give her a bath for at least 7 more days.
I live in Phx, AZ, no snow, lows in the 40s. She is an inside dog and can wear a jacket outside if necessary! 
Thanks for any input!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I see no reason that you wouldn't be able to shave her down, ( if she is as bad as you say, I'm surprised the shelter didn't already have it done, was the first thing my shelter did before any type of surgery, unless it was emergency surgery, vaccines etc). As long as she tolerates it..


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree. I dont see any reason why you couldnt have her shaved down. She would probably feel alot better. Also, once you shave her down you can use dry shampoo. That should help tremendously. 

Good luck and congrats on adopting your new baby!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd suggest taking her to the groomers and letting them shave her and trim her. They can them use dog cleaning wipes or a dry shampoo. Unless you're really used to grooming, you risk cutting her trying to clip the mats or hurting her eyes with the scissors if she moves quickly or panics.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I highly recommend Nature's Miracle Deodorizing Spray. Might help after you get her haircut!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

It's _really_ weird that the shelter didn't bathe her before the surgery (or more importantly, as soon as they got her.) Where did you get her?


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

That happened with out last dog from the SPCA. Spay with no bath! There was no way I could let her in the house with the stench! I couldn't believe they didn't bath her! I couldn't take it, so I admit I put her in the tub and very carefully bathed her. I tried to be very careful not to get the stitches wet. But I had to do something.


----------



## sepeters (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the input! She let me give her a "dry bath" with the between bath wipes as suggested, and also use the pedi-paws to trim her nails down with no problem (even fell asleep during the pedicure). I am used to grooming my mini dachshund and this dog is very docile and seems used to grooming, so I will go ahead and shave her tomorrow. I just wasn't sure if i should try to shave her all dirty, but I can't get her in to the groomer until after she sees the vet, which isn't for another 5 days! I just can't wait that long and I am too afraid the stitches will dissolve if i wash her. As it happens she was also in heat when she had surgery so that has been extended and i'd like to get her as clean as possible! Poor doggy! I will start with the puppy cut and take her to the groomer again after the last frost in feb. bc i do not know how to groom a schnoodle! I don't think i like the schnauzer or poodle cuts much!
I was also surprised she had not been bathed before surgery, but I doubt they had the resources or time to give any of the dogs a bath. I adopted her from county animal control, which has been all over the news the past few months practically begging for donations all over the local media. They have no food reserves and are relying 100% on donated food from the public and have more animals than cages. Walking through there was so sad, some of the dogs were so thin and there is no extra food to give the thin animals extra rations. If anyone lives in the phoenix-metro area please make a generous food donation to the county pound in south phoenix or mesa!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My two rescues came home smelling horrible too. I brought them home straight from being neutered too. I had to use the doggie wipes also. I don't get that the dogs aren't bathed before going in for a spay/neuter and I don't get that the vets not see that that needs to be done, but apparently it is not that uncommon. The wipes really helped but I think I went through a package per dog.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I know the feeling! When I adopted Gem, she was brought out to me covered in pee..as i was told I could not bathe her for 7 days!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

We love pictures...hint hint. (Miss Bugs, my agility dog, the blenheim in my siggie is named HMS Precious Gem....call name Gemma)


----------



## sepeters (Jan 4, 2013)

Update:
Well, well! What an eventful couple of days! I never did shave the dog. You see...
When we first got home Frank (my male dachshund) started howling and going crazy! Turns out Beans (the schnoodle) is in heat. I have bred my dachshund before, but after going to the pound I resolved to have him altered, because I don't ever want animals from my home to end up in the pound. Knowing I would have to keep them apart (doing the nasty could kill her!)I took Frank to the vet and got him fixed right away figuring it would be easier to do the separate-the-doggies-dance only one time. They were both sleeping alot and had runny noses, which I attributed to a combination of the hormones and after effects of the surgeries and vaccinations. 
So, the morning after my post I noticed Beans had ripped a stitch, despite her bed being on the floor, staying away from the other dog and wearing an Elizabethan collar. Back to the vet, where her stitch was easily fixed, but the vet says she probably has kennel cough, though there is a chance it could be distemper.
Unfortunately even though I have been diligent in keeping them apart, I've been letting them use each other's blankets and toys, thinking it would help them get used to each other's scent, because they can't see each other. What I really did was give Frankie whatever illness Beans has. So, back to the vet for more antibiotics. I still have to keep them apart and everybody looks so silly in their collars and feels crummy. I just really hope it isn't distemper!
The vet said it would be best not to shave her or wash her until she's feeling better, so we sally forward with our puppy bath wipes and pray to the dog star.:doh:


----------



## sepeters (Jan 4, 2013)

So Cavalier, your doggy is beautiful! Due to the dogs being sick and looking and feeling bad I will wait to post pictures, but I will, for sure get them up, ASAP! :lie:
OK, that was only a little a lie. The real reason is, I'm computer illiterate, but as soon as I get my boyfriend to show me how to get pictures on here (and also how to take pictures. and upload them to my computer. ha ha) i will post them for sure! They're both adorable.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

What an ordeal! I'm sorry you're going through this, but hopefully it will all be resolved soon. Kennel cough can sound nasty, but it's generally not a huge deal - I recently fostered a dog who was so sick with it that there was discharge (he needed antibiotics). My own dog was exposed hundreds of times but never got it.

Just wanted to say thank you for rescuing a dog in need of a home, and for doing the responsible thing and neutering your dachshund!


----------



## sepeters (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for your sympathy, GottaLuvMutts! It was my pleasure to adopt a pound puppy and have my dog altered. You know you are truly an adult when being responsible makes you feel good, instead of being a drag! Up until today neither of the dogs was coughing, which made the vet "extremely apprehensive" and she told me there was a pretty good chance at least one dog had distemper, which pretty much means they would both eventually become infected. This sounds weird, but I really hope my dog has kennel cough! The coughing is encouraging, but I am still giving them both heavy doses of Vit. A, just in case.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my! I certainly hope they have kennel cough instead of distemper too. I will be sending good thoughts and some prayers your way for sure! 

I have Schnauzer/Poodles and groom them myself. I just make them look nice and presentable .... and no certain named "cut" 

Keep us updated please?


----------



## sepeters (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for your support Abbylynn, I am so sorry for the loss of your dog, Leeo, he really does look like an angel. And thank you to everyone else who has been so kind! It really means a lot. Awwww.
It is possible I am over thinking this grooming thing. I grew up with working dogs who are generally groomed in specific ways to suit their work and the weather. Beans job is lying on the rug chewing a bone and being cute, so her haircut probably can't effect that, right? 
I'm going to listen to the vet and wait on it. She does seem to have mats in several places and some are quite close to the skin, so I'd like to wait til I can bathe her, and who knows, maybe some of the mats are just hair stuck down with **** and will wash out and she will only need a trim! And a good brushing! I think her hair type will be most like your dog Leah Lu's but the color of Eddee Ozzbourne (too cute!).
I will def. keep you updated. I go back to the vet Monday (seems like ages away!) which I am hoping will give them both some time to recover and go in shiny and happy!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Shave. I'm waiting to shave my dog I got yesterday; he has a wound that needs healing. Start with some fresh hair.


----------

